# Advise on Australia



## jimbrowning (Oct 20, 2010)

Can anyone give me a bit of help? Im going backpacking in Australia and i need to apply for my visa. My mate used a company to get his but he also got a bunch of other stuff with this company. Whats the going rate for all of this: Visa application submitted, they sent him a SIM card, an info pack, set up a bank account, gave him 7 nights accommodation in Sydney and a coupe of other things but i forget. He got all that for £249.00. Should i go with it or can i get it cheaper.

Jimmy


----------



## mcnate (Oct 20, 2010)

*Go for it!*

I think £249 is a great price. I'd go for it. Me and 3 mates are going to Australia for a year and we've been looking at a few places but dont get paid until the end of the month. Was your mate happy with the service? and how quiclkly did he get the visa.


----------



## jimbrowning (Oct 20, 2010)

Done it i have booked it. My mate got his visa through in 2 days. So hopefully mine will be through in the same time. Hope you get sorted bud.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

*The Rats are getting brown eh!*
Just so as people know, there are all sorts of companies about that will rip money of travellers.
Jimbrowning and mcnate are one and the same poster.
They are now banned and their advertising attempt now deleted.


----------

